# New customer - Genie and two HD recievers - install questions



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all, I'm a returning customer, been out of the satellite TV market for about 3-4 years. I might be jumping the shark here with this by not waiting for the installer to come. I'm trying to be prepared for the installer.

I've been lurking the forums for about a week now, and with all the different uses for DECA, CCK, Whole Home, etc, I'm still confused.

I called a third party company (not sure on any rules for naming companies) and told them that I wanted the Genie DVR, 3 Wireless Clients, and two additional rooms with HD receivers. I told this company that I still had a SMW8 that I purchased - guessing around 5+ years ago, but no longer have a Dish mounted. The company rep said they were going to set me up a SWM5 dish and I would no longer need the SWM8.

They took all this information, and have shipped me the following.

1xHR44-200
3xC41W
2xH25-100
1xWVBR0-25
1xDCA2PR0-01
2xMSPLIT4R1-02

I'm assuming the installer will bring the Dish.

I'm wondering about the DCA2PR0 as I would prefer to use ethernet to the HR44 - if I do will it still be needed?. Everything in the house is home run and ethernet is already available in the location the HR44.

I'm also wondering about the WVB, that also has an ethernet port on the back, does that need a wired connection?- if so I'll need to purchase a switch as I only have one open port on my wireless router. I know that it feeds the C41w's with it's own 5g wireless network but not sure on the 

How do you think this is going to be wired - with regards to the MSPLIT4R1's, I thought a SWM5 dish would only feed the Genie since it has 5 tuners - so how will the H25 tuners connect? I just checked the SWM8 I have, there's no green labels? Is that needed for today's newer equipment? The only label I could find is a SN sticker on the back of it. Again, I'm pretty sure it's at least 5 years old, at least back when HD was just coming out, and well before any Ethernet over COAX. I was using all three of the legacy ports at one time on that to feed some ancient HIRD-E1's and old tube TV's.

Sorry for the numerous questions, and thanks in advance if you feel like attempting to answer


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

And of course, I think I just answered one of my own questions. It looks like on the WVB the ethernet port is not used - or possibly just used to perform an initial configure the WVB with a laptop. So I won't need an additional ethernet port or new switch (sorry Amazon!)


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The dish that they are going to use is essentially a 5 LNB dish with a SWM8 built into it. One wire will come from the dish and will be split to your various receivers.

You can plug Ethernet into the HR44. However, it's an unsupported setup. The advantage to using the DCA2PR0-01 is essentially the fact that you will still have Internet access on other receivers if the Genie is offline for any reason (rebooting?) or if it dies and needs to be replaced. I initially plugged Ethernet into my Genie, but subsequently switched to a DECABB1MR0-01 (aka wired Cinema Connection Kit), which is the precursor to the DCA2PR0-01. One additional advantage to using the unit that I have over plugging directly into the Genie is the fact that there are indicator lights on the CCK. So, if there is an Internet issue, I can see it immediately instead of when I attempt to access the Internet.


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for your answers Bill. I wasn't aware that the dish was really just the 5LNB with the SWM8 built into it - I think for some reason the sales rep said SWM5 Dish, and that's where that number came from.

My old SWM8 had 4 wires running to it from the Dish, a single coax drop is a lot 'neater'.

Thanks for explaining the options for the Genie HR44 and Eithernet / DECA BB. I will ask for the DECA BB to be used, and that will take up the last free spot on my wireless router. I'm assuming then that the HR44 will be configured for wireless connectivity.

If my reasoning is now correct, I won't even need the second MSPLIT4R. I could have the Dish wired into a PI and then into to the MSPLIT4R, 1 leg to each of the H25's, 1 leg to the WVB and then into the HR44, and the final leg into the DECA BB.


DISH----PI-----------MSPLIT4R
| | | |
H25 H25 DECA WVB
| |
ROUTER HR44

I would guess the H25's and the HR44 leg runs would be within 15' of each other in length.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

PlanB said:


> Thanks for explaining the options for the Genie HR44 and Eithernet / DECA BB. I will ask for the DECA BB to be used, and that will take up the last free spot on my wireless router. I'm assuming then that the HR44 will be configured for wireless connectivity.


That won't be necessary. Installation of the DECA will put the Internet into your coax network. So, with the exception of your wireless clients, all of your receivers will be hard wired to the Internet and whole home service. Wifi only needs to be used when in homes where it's difficult to get Ethernet close to coax connected to DirecTV.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a note -- your H25s might not be able to watch recordings from the Genie if all of the minis are in used.


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks again Bill. And thanks for the note Drucifer.


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks again all. I drew up a diagram of what I see as wiring. I would guess that the length between the Dish and the Splitter will be about 50', and then to the HR44 to be about 20, the first H25 to be about 15, and the second H25 to be about 10.









Finally, I'm thinking about ordering a GenieGO2, and from what I've read, it is possible to use that in place of the DECA II BB. Is that accurate, and is that a supported install?

Thanks again everyone! This is a great community here!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PlanB said:


> Finally, I'm thinking about ordering a GenieGO2, and from what I've read, it is possible to use that in place of the DECA II BB. Is that accurate, and is that a supported install?


While is accurate, is not a "supported" configuration.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure if it matters, but the BroadBand DECA is "backwards" in your drawing.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

PlanB said:


> Thanks again all. I drew up a diagram of what I see as wiring. I would guess that the length between the Dish and the Splitter will be about 50', and then to the HR44 to be about 20, the first H25 to be about 15, and the second H25 to be about 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your diagram has your receivers identified as HR25's. This model does not exist. If it did exist, they would be DVR's (the "R" designates recorders) and you would have too many tuners in the diagrammed system. You mean for the receivers to be identified as H25's.


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

Bill and Peds, you're both right! How's this, with the GenieGo 2 added in?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is correct. Of course you want to use a 2 way green labeled splitter instead of the one pictured 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

peds48 said:


> That is correct. Of course you want to use a 2 way green labeled splitter instead of the one pictured


If I understand things, when I order the GenieGo 2 it will come with the needed splitter. I just couldn't find one quickly while doing the diagram. Thanks again!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PlanB said:


> If I understand things, when I order the GenieGo 2 it will come with the needed splitter.


Correct


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

Installer came and went. Insisted on not using the DECA II BB, and instead using the Genie in Wireless mode - even though I had the DECA, and also have Ethernet available to the back of the HR44. Everything is working. I requested the WVB to be on it's own leg, because all the C41w's are on the second floor. I really wanted the WVB to be up there as well, rather than behind the HR44 on the first floor, or worse, in the basement where all the home runs are.

Now I just need to decide if I want to switch from wireless to ethernet, or to the DECA. I'll also want to order a Genie Go at some point here, maybe that will be the point that I cut over to the DECA.

Here's the diagram of how it's wired today.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

IF you have an ethernet connection readily available at the Genie, it foolish to use wireless


----------

